# Connecting Ps4 to New Home cinema



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

hi I just brought a new home cinema system and I need some help on the best way to connect it to my ps4/TV. 
The model of my TV is LG42LN450V.
The model of my Home cinema is here : PANASONIC SC-BTT400EBK 5.1 Smart 3D Blu-ray Home Cinema System Deals | Pcworld

The guy at pc world said i should connect my home cinema to my TV and connect my Ps4 to the TV and some how change the settings on the TV to make the sound work but I don't know how that can work??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the correct model number of the TV?

Nothing appears with that model number.

Or do you have a link?


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

I think this is the one http://m.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-42LN540V


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would plug your home stereo system into your PS4 directly then going through the TV.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PS/4 to TV- TV Audio Out to the Home Cinema unit.


----------



## Redninja (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyree said:


> PS/4 to TV- TV Audio Out to the Home Cinema unit.


Do u mean TV audio out with a optical cable or via Hdmi? Because home cinema had only got 1 hdmi?

Also how will i connect my home cinema to my desktop?

also my TV is LG 42LN543V


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming the PS4 will allow video output over HDMI and audio output over optical, then you will connect PS4 optical audio output to the Receiver optical input, and the HDMI output to the TV input.

PC - you won't. One of the many limitations of using a HTiB (Home theater in a Box) model instead using seperate units, including a full fledged AVR (Audio Video Receiver) which would have several HDMI inputs for all of your devices.


----------

